# Evil Mansion



## cornpile (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## wvdawg (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool shot.  Is that a gargoyle on the roof?


----------



## rip18 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pretty dog-gone ominous looking!  Neat shot & treatment!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Apr 5, 2010)

The House of Usher?? That pics got Poe all over it!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 5, 2010)

Pertty darn cool shot.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's an awesome pic!


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 5, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Cool shot.  Is that a gargoyle on the roof?



nah, its just Michelle Obama.


----------



## leo (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice shot


----------



## lisa1914 (Apr 6, 2010)

Great shot


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 8, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Cool shot.  Is that a gargoyle on the roof?



That's just Willie Nelson up there tokin' on one.


----------



## quinn (Apr 8, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's just Willie Nelson up there tokin' on one.



Dang Willie.My momma always taught me to share!
Nice shot corn pile!It is a little spooky looking.


----------

